# Retro Teile: Shimano Deore DX Schalthebel



## Kraxler (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

ich biete bei Ebay sehr gut erhaltene Shimano Deore DX Schalthebel an.

1. Schalthebel 7 fach:
http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170427923521&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

2. Schalthebel 3 fach:
http://http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170427925064&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

